# Barryboy



## fmwalob (Sep 4, 2018)

Can anyone recommend overnight accommodation in Bordeaux and Salamanca which is reasonably priced and has has secure parking?Driving from St Mallo to Obidos - other suggested overnight spots would also be welcome.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

we generally stay at Hotel Puente Romano de Salamanca, Salamanca

underground secure parking


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

We use NH Hotels Palacio Santa Ana at Valladolid

Secure parking and just off the E80 yet far enough away npt to be noisy.
Great showers BTW

HTH

Rob


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We use Première Classe at Bayonne (just off the motorway) and accepts pets.)

Bayonne to Obidos is not an unreasonable distance for a day's journey.

PS Went to Obidos many, many years ago - loved it. I'm jealous. That was before they built the present A8 and A15


----------

